# Calendar Brings Attention to Alligator Season



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

From The Largest Wild Alligator Hunting Outfit in The State of Texas

Alligator Season In Focus*

Periodically, you'll run into a "season date set up" that puts extra pressure on schedules and availability. We're already seeing this set up in the September Alligator Season for 2018. This year, the season opens on 09/10 which is a Monday (effectively not until 09/11) which is a Tuesday. That will make for 3 available weekends during the season and we're already seeing the weekend of 09/15 "under pressure". My advise to would be to start making plans as soon as possible and no, it's not too early to book. We'll be seeing Teal Season open on the 8th of September and running through the 23rd; Dove Season will open on the 21st and the two additional venues will make for great combinations. 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*






*Airboat Fishing* - We've gotten a little snap back water as winds let up and later this month we'll be looking for a big push of water as winds transition toward the East. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today! 4,400 folks follow us on *Instagram*

For inquiries please call 1-888-618-4868 or click *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*






*"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*Great Add-Ons*

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts. Check out our Photo Gallery

*Flounder Gigging Trips* - Join us as we run the skinny waters probing for Flounder, Black Drum, and Sheepshead by spear! These are fun trips for the whole family and we offer wade gigging and flounder boat charters. Come join us!


----------

